
Amazon patents the milkman - TimReynolds
http://www.geekwire.com/2013/amazon-patents-milkman-recurring-deliveries/#utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+geekwire+%28GeekWire%29
======
Finster
Well, what did we expect would happen with this first-to-file nonsense?

